# My take on an igwami layout (20 gallon long)



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Check your nitrates. O capsules are said to be 6" apart.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice start.

AQ filters make great co2 diffusers by themselves. See this thread for details - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/821665-best-co2-diffuser-hobs.html


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Check your nitrates. O capsules are said to be 6" apart.


Suprisingly, my nitrates have not risen ever above 5 ppm. Quite astonishing in my opinion. I test my water perimeters weekly to ensure that there are no sudden changes and whatnot.


----------

